# Vibration/shuttering while accelerating



## khorlick (May 31, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 2006 Nissan X-Trail (Canada) that while under hard acceleration is experiencing a shuttering or vibration. It happens when i press the gas peddle and the vehicle gears down to accelerate.

Anyone have an idea what that could be?

2006 Nissan X-Trail AWD
Just over 80,000 KMS

Thanks so much!


----------



## cardiomamun (Jun 29, 2017)

The vibration/shuttering could be due to bad inner CV joint.


----------



## Infineon (Jun 30, 2017)

On my diesel 2.2 I have experienced power lag on heavy acceleration. Issue was gone after I've cleaned mass air flow sensor with a soft cotton ball an a gasoline, and did an ECU reset (can be done yourself, can't remember pedal and ignition key sequence, but wasn't too hard)


----------

